# New EDC - Canvas Micarta Axiom Champ



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

New EDC
I cut a new Axiom Champ copy from 1/4-inch canvas micarta for a new Every Day Carry slingshot.







Weather was so nice today I had to shoot, so I worked on dialing it in. I was shooting from 10 meters (33 feet) with 9.5mm (3/8-inch) steel ammo.
I have it banded up TTF with .65mm Precise latex tapers (5/8 to 3/8-inch). I love the way it shoots!
Thanks for watching!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Your new shooter is working good I like it


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice! Is micarta difficult to work with?


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

3danman said:


> Nice! Is micarta difficult to work with?


Thanks!

I was surprised how easily it worked with my regular - simple- wood working tools.

Per many warnings, I waited until I could work outside (ventilated) and used a mask. But it cut more easily than hardwood with my hand-held jig saw. The rest of the shaping was with files and sandpaper. No problems!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I love that little pocket champ. I didn't see much rust there. Good shootn buddy!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Really good form! Nice job on the frame, too.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

MakoPat said:


> Really good form! Nice job on the frame, too.


Thanks, man!

It takes me a while, but the old "Breathe, Relax, Aim, Slack, Shoot" mantra keeps me hitting the catchbox!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video


----------

